# Vorsicht vor Beautywelt.de und weiteres Websites des Anbieters



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 März 2017)

Ich bin durch eine Nichtlieferung angeblich vorrätiger Waren auf eine Gruppe zweifelhafter Webshops gestoßen.
*
Die Sache mit den Gütesiegeln*

Auf den ersten Blick sieht der Webshop von Beautyworld.de seriös aus. Das Impressum scheint stimmig und der Anbieter ist bei verschiedenen Gütesiegelanbietern registriert. Normalerweise gilt, klickt man auf ein Gütesiegel, so wird man zum jeweiligen Anbieter des Gütesiegels weitergeleitet und kann das Gütesiegel prüfen.

Beautywelt.de legt statt dessen Grafikdateien mit Bildschirmkopien der Gütesiegel auf dem eigenen Server ab. Damit ist es dem gewöhnlichen Internetnutzer nicht mehr möglich diese Gütesiegel zu prüfen - oder sich wie in meinem Fall über ausbleibende Lieferungen zu beschweren. In den AGB der Zertifizerungsstellen ist regelmäßig festgelegt, daß der Link auf die Zertifizierungsstelle verweisen muß. 

Hier die Erklärung zum EHI Siegel:


> Wie können Sie prüfen ob ein Shop berechtigt ist unser Siegel zu führen?
> 
> Ein Shop ist nur dann rechtmäßiger Träger unseres Siegels wenn:
> 
> ...



Die drei auf der Website gezeigten Gütesiegel sind von der Täuschung betroffen:

1.)
Geprüfter Shop ontrustnet Zertifikat No. 201922101097
https://www.beautywelt.de/mediafiles/Bilder/ontrust.net_grpuefter_shop_zertifikat.png

2.)
gepruefter-webshop.de Zertifikat PZ2391-816
https://www.beautywelt.de/mediafiles/Bilder/zertifikat_gepruefter_webshop.de.jpg

3.)
EHI Geprüfter Online-Webshop
https://www.beautywelt.de/mediafiles/Bilder/ehi-siegel_beautywelt.de
Dieses Bild ist am 21.08.2016 00:17 mit Adobe Photoshop CC 2015 (Macintosh) erstellt worden.

Die Betreiber beschränken sich nicht auf die Domain beautwelt.de, sondern betreiben einige weitere Domains:

hair-express.de
p-mitchell-hairshop.de
gutehaare.de
hair-friseure.de
haarpflege-beauty.de
zipo-group.de

*Viele Beschwerden im Netz*

Auffällig sind die Suchvorschläge von Google, die gerne um Worte wie beschwerde, verbraucherschutz, oder seriös ergänzt werden. Und richtig, es gibt reichlich Threads über die Lieferprobleme des Unternehmens:

Auf der Website Kleiderkreisel.de beschweren sich die Kunden seit einem Jahr über ausbleibende Lieferungen von Beautywelt.de:
https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/foren/gefuhle/3425684-beautyweltde-serios-oder-nicht

Auf Reclabox.com beschweren sich die Kunden vor allem über nicht gelieferte Haarprodukte:
http://de.reclabox.com/firma/1096-Friseurteam-Hair
http://de.reclabox.com/beschwerde/3...ir-de-keine-ware-keine-kommunikation-moeglich

Im Jahr 2008 war es die Retimex Popp & Zieglmeier GbR, die zu Beschwerden führte:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wer-...x-com-zu-tun-ist-das-briefkastenfirma-oder-ok

Meine persönliche Meinung: Die Firma täuscht die Kunden mit angeblich vorrätiger Ware um durch die Vorkasse Geld für den Einkauf der Produkte zu erhalten.

*Alte Bekannte*

Bei meiner Recherche gab es auch noch eine Überraschung. Schaut Euch mal das Impressum von zipo-group.de an, dort findet Ihr alte Bekannte wieder:



> Impressum
> 
> Anbieterkennzeichnung: Zipo-Group.de
> 
> ...



Die Namen Daniel P. und Pascal Z. tauchten als Betreiber von Abofallen "Fabrikeinkauf, Downloads" auf:

Über die Abzockmasche von P. und Z. mit den Fabrikverkäufen wird auf 
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.de/2009/11/abzocke-mit-fabrikverkauf-diesmal-von_23.html

und auch Abzocknews.de berichtet:
abzocknews.de und abzocknews.blogspot.de

Nebelwolf


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Aber mit den Gütesiegeln ist das ja bekannter Maßen so eine Sache. Die sagen nichts aus. Jeder kann sich so ein Gütesiegel selbst kreieren. Da ist rechtlich nichts geregelt.


----------



## BiggiBest (17 Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für diese Informationen. Bin auch auf diese Website hairexpress von Herrn Pxxx Zxxx rein gefallen. Habe alles zu diesem Fall gesammelt und werde es zur Anzeige bei der Polizei geben. wenn keiner anzeigt, dann wird er wohl immer so weiter machen. Kann das nur allen raten.

Modedit: Keine vollen Namen im Forum - NUB beachten


----------



## BiggiBest (17 Februar 2018)

Danke Nebelwolf. Habe mir Deine gesammelten Infos kopiert um diese Der Polizei zu übergeben.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Februar 2018)

Schlechte Leistungen sind nicht strafbar, daher ist die Polizei nicht zuständig. Du wirst voraussichtlich Dein Geld zurückbekommen, wenn Du Deinen Kauf widerrufst. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Biggi Best (26 Februar 2018)

Traurig traurig


----------



## Peter Pan (7 Juli 2018)

Hey Nebelwolf,
Super und Danke für die Infos, wollte nämlich grad bestellen (da Sie ein Stück günstiger sind als andere shops)
und wollte nach Erfahrungen zum Shop googleln und so bin ich hier gelandet. Puh.... zum Glück, werde dort nicht bestellen


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juli 2018)

Peter Pan schrieb:


> und wollte nach Erfahrungen zum Shop googleln und so bin ich hier gelandet. Puh.... zum Glück,....



Schön zu lesen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die bei billigen Angeboten nicht den Verstand verlieren, alles bestellen und dann wehklagen.
Für User wie dich, halten wir das Forum gerne am leben...


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2018)

... immer wieder schön auch mal eine positive Rückmeldung zu kriegen


----------



## Bernd Frohnhoefer (5 Dezember 2018)

warte schon seit 1.Okt. auf meine Ware-Ein Anruf hat auch nichts gebracht. Geld ist schon überwiesen. Hoffe,es kommt keine Inosolvenzmeldung !!!


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2018)

Bernd Frohnhoefer schrieb:


> warte schon seit 1.Okt. auf meine Ware-Ein Anruf hat auch nichts gebracht. Geld ist schon überwiesen.


Per Vorkasse sollte man nie bestellen.


Bernd Frohnhoefer schrieb:


> Hoffe,es kommt keine Inosolvenzmeldung !!!


Das dürfte kaum zu erwarten sein, solange  diese Geschäftspraktiken fortgesetzt werden.

An derselben Adresse mit demselben Inhaber sitzt übrigens noch so ein Laden
https://www.hair-express.de/Impressum


----------



## nobemi (11 Januar 2019)

Habe das erste Mail bei dieser Firma am 25.12.2018 bestellt, nicht weil sie viel billiger gewesen wäre, sondern weil sie genau die Produkte hatte die ich brauchte. Da das Impressum vernünftig war und Zahlung über PP angeboten wurde habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht.

Erst als ich vorgestern eine merkwürdige Mail als Zwischenbescheid erhielt, habe ich heute geantwortet. Als daraufhin noch eine automatische Antwort kam, durch viele Anfragen könnte die Antwort bis zu vier Tage dauern reichte es.  Habe nochmals im Netz recherchiert und dann bei Paypal einen Fall geöffnet mit umfangreichen Informationen und dem Hinweis evt. Betrugsversuch. Innerhalb einer Stunde teilte mir PP heute Abend mit, dass man einer Rückzahlung zugestimmt habe.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2019)

nobemi schrieb:


> Innerhalb einer Stunde teilte mir PP heute Abend mit, dass man einer Rückzahlung zugestimmt habe.


Dann ist doch alles gut, was willst du mehr?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Januar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles gut, was willst du mehr?


Die anderen User informieren und einen Tip abgeben, wie man sein Geld schützen kann.


----------



## Kerstin (24 Januar 2019)

Ich kann auch nur sagen, Finger weg!! Hatte am 05.12.18 bestellt, Kreditkarte wurde am 06.12. belastet. Hatte in der Woche vor Weihnachten MEHRMALS angerufen (nur Warteschlange, habe längstens mal 16 Min! gewartet, da tut sich nix), emails geschrieben, nie eine Antwort erhalten. Hab Anfang Januar das Geld vom Kreditkarteninstitut zurück holen lassen. Mitte Januar kam dann plötzlich die Bestellung an inkl automatisierter email "Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung, der Betrag wurde mit Kreditkarte beglichen". Aha? Hat noch gar nicht gespannt dass das Geld schon längst zurück geholt wurde. Montag kam dann eine weitere email (ohne Ansprechpartner, Unterschrift etc.) mit Betreff "Mahnung" und am Dienstag eine weitere Email mit dem Inhalt "vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung, bitte überweisen Sie folgenden Betrag..."  Geschäftsgebahren unmöglich, keine Möglichkeit mit irgendwem in Kontakt zu treten. Hatte noch nie solche Probleme in einem online-shop. Mir ging es wie nobemi: habe bestellt weil die das Produkt "angeblich" vorrätig hatten, nicht weil es ein Dumping-Preis war


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2019)

Vor anderthalb Jahren hat sich der Chef von beautywelt.de / hair-express.de zum Service seiner 46 Mitarbeiter in vier Filialen geäußert:



			
				verbraucherschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> P. Z. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Ich weiß auf jedenfall jetzt wo ich nicht vorbeischauen werde.


----------



## Holger Breiner (27 Februar 2019)

ich kann nichts nachteiliges sagen lieferung hat einwandfrei geklappt. aber der after sales service ist scheisse. man wird komplett ignoriert...darum bewerte ich beautwelt mit einem mangelhaft


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2019)

Was machte den "after sales service" nötig?


----------



## OpferVonAbzocker (5 März 2019)

Ich bin frisch Opfer von beautywelt.de geworden.   Und zwar durch idealo Preisvergleichsportal.  Ich habe Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, und hoffe bekomme mein Geld zurück. Warum kann man den Shop solches Betrügers nicht zwingen sperren?  Es werden mehr Opfer kommen.  Sehr schade.   

Abzocker Betrug beautywelt.de   Betrüger beautywelt.de    Finger weg,  Kriminell


----------



## OpferVonAbzocker (5 März 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Vor anderthalb Jahren hat sich der Chef von beautywelt.de / hair-express.de zum Service seiner 46 Mitarbeiter in vier Filialen geäußert:


Du bist sicher Faked news und versteckte Schwindler vom Abzocker!!!! Finger weg!


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2019)

[ironie]Kann gar nicht sein[/ironie]
Soviel Jubelpostings sieht man selten: https://www.trustpilot.com/review/beautywelt.de


----------



## MikeGolf (22 März 2019)

OpferVonAbzocker schrieb:


> Ich bin frisch Opfer von beautywelt.de geworden.   Und zwar durch idealo Preisvergleichsportal.  Ich habe Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, und hoffe bekomme mein Geld zurück. Warum kann man den Shop solches Betrügers nicht zwingen sperren?  Es werden mehr Opfer kommen.  Sehr schade.
> 
> Abzocker Betrug beautywelt.de   Betrüger beautywelt.de    Finger weg,  Kriminell


Oh, ich bin dann wohl auch reingefallen. Habe am 12.03. bestellt, Zahlung belastet und bis heute keine Lieferung erhalten..........


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2019)

MikeGolf schrieb:


> , Zahlung belastet ..


Vorkasse ( d.h selbst vorab überwiesen ) oder Lastschrift (Abbuchung) ?
Vorkasse: Geld futsch, Lastschrift:  kann man zurückbuchen lassen


----------



## MikeGolf (25 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Vorkasse ( d.h selbst vorab überwiesen ) oder Lastschrift (Abbuchung) ?
> Vorkasse: Geld futsch, Lastschrift:  kann man zurückbuchen lassen


Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! Zahlung erfolgte mit Bezahldienst paypal. Eine Beschwerde von mir am Freitag und zack, Samstag war die Ware da. Ich bin immer noch perplex. Werde aber trotzdem in Zukunft um diese beautywelt einen Bogen machen.


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2019)

Paypal ist nicht Vorkasse.
Vorkasse wäre gewesen wenn Du proaktiv eine Überweisung getätigt hättest


----------



## jupp11 (25 März 2019)

paypal ist ein recht sichere Bezahlmethode. Sich mit paypal  anzulegen wagen solche Typen nicht.

Haben übrigens neue Fristenregelung:








						PayPal ändert Regeln für Käuferschutz: Das sollten Nutzer jetzt wissen
					

PayPal hat Änderungen in seinen Geschäftsbedingungen angekündigt. Für Nutzer ist dabei insbesondere wichtig, dass der Käuferschutz bei PayPal überarbeitet wird. Wer einen Käuferschutz-Fall eröffnet, darf sich ab Ende April auf flexiblere Fristen für Antworten an den Kundenservice einstellen, was...




					www.chip.de


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Paypal ist nicht Vorkasse.



In diesem Fall ist das so und da hatte der MikeGolf auch den Käuferschutz, wenn er einen "Fall" bei PayPal eröffnet hätte.

Aber PayPal bietet auch den Kauf auf Rechnung über die PayPal PTE Ltd. an, z. B. wenn man keinen PayPal-Account hat oder den nicht nutzen will. In diesem Fall tritt PayPal in Vorkasse ggü. einem Händler und erwartet, dass der Kunde innerhalb von vier Wochen eine Überweisung an PayPal macht. Ein ziemlich dummes System, weil PayPal nicht mal ein Doppel-opt-In für die vom Käufer genutzte eMailadresse macht. Dieses System öffnet also dem Vorschussbetrug Tür und Tor.

Wollte ich nebenher erwähnt haben. PayPal ist nicht gleich PayPal!


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2019)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Lea (23 April 2019)

MikeGolf schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! Zahlung erfolgte mit Bezahldienst paypal. Eine Beschwerde von mir am Freitag und zack, Samstag war die Ware da. Ich bin immer noch perplex. Werde aber trotzdem in Zukunft um diese beautywelt einen Bogen machen.



Hey, ich habe bisher meine Ware auch noch nicht bekommen und habe gerade die Beiträge gelesen und panik bekommen. Hast du die Beschwerdemail an Beautywelt direkt geschickt? 

MODEDIT: Quote und Beitrag in einem Beitrag zusammengefasst. BT/MOD


----------



## Burkhard (13 Mai 2019)

Ich bin gerade Opfer von Beautywelt geworden: Habe komplett 3x Claris Serum bezahlt und eine Teillieferung von 1 Exemplar bekommen. Auf dem Lieferschein  wurde die Nachlieferung der fehlenden Positionen vermerkt (Bestellung 14.04.19, Teillieferung 23.04.19, dann absolute Ruhe . Es kamen nur elektronische Antworten. Ich lasse aber nicht locker und werde evtl. Anzeige erstatten, wenn bis 17.05.19 nicht Lieferung bzw. Geld zurückerstattet wurden.


----------



## Burkhard (21 Mai 2019)

Überraschung, heute 21.05.19 ist die Restlieferung angekommen.


----------



## reign (28 Mai 2019)

pxxx hxxx ist der eigentliche kopf hinter der nummer.denke ich.

Modedit: Keine Klarnamen - NUB beachten


----------



## Jennifer1000 (28 August 2019)

Bei Beautywelt offenbar verfügbare Ware bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. 
Nach geraumer Zeit eine Info per Mail, dass sich die Lieferung verzögert hat, ich aber in Kürze die Ware erhalte. 
Weitere 2 Wochen später kommt ein Lieferschein mit dem Hinweis, dass die Ware versandt wird.  
Ware ist nach wie vor nicht versandt worden.
Die Hotline ist auch nach 30 Min. Wartezeit nicht erreichbar. Emails werden nicht beantwortet. 
Ich fürchte, ich bin auch ein Opfer dieses fragwürdigen Onlineshops. 
Ich werde ungern abgezockt. 1 Woche warte ich noch und erstatte dann Anzeige.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2019)

Jennifer1000 schrieb:


> 1 Woche warte ich noch und erstatte dann Anzeige.





Jennifer1000 schrieb:


> per Paypal bezahlt.


Wieso willst du unnötig Strafverfolger in einer vermutlich zivilen Sache belasten? Melde bei PayPal einen "Fall" ein und dann bekommst du dein Geld zurück, fertig.

Es gibt Unternehmen, die haben ihr Geschäft nicht vollständig im Griff und manche von denen versagen auch öfters. Viele von diesen Internet-Unternehmen haben auch keine Ware sondern sind nur Vermittler, also angewiesen auf den Lieferanten. Dies hier ist vermutlich kein Betrüger.

@Jennifer1000 melde bei PayPal ein!


----------



## Yang (26 September 2019)

ich habe am 18.09.2019 Ware bei Beautywelt bestellt. Bis heute habe ich die Waren nicht. Auch wenn ich die Bestellung stornieren möchte, habe ich nur eine automatisch-Reply. Das Geld wurde schon aus der Kredit abgebucht. Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen, gegen diesem betrügrischen Shop?


----------



## BenTigger (27 September 2019)

Sprich mit deinem Kreditkartenunternehmen und weise sie auf entsprechende Beiträge im Internet hin und bitte um Stornierung der Zahlung an Beautywelt. Nur die können dir im Moment helfen, dein Geld nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Ich hasse Betrüger!!! (6 Dezember 2019)

Auf keinen Fall bei Beautywelt bestellen, hab leider auch den Fehler gemacht, hab am 02.12.19 was bestellt, sollte vorrätig da sein und sofort geliefert werden, ist bis heute nicht versand worden. Die E Mails werden auch nicht korrekt beantwortet oder man wird vertröstet und hingehalten.


----------



## Tschöke (10 Dezember 2019)

Am 23.11.19 bestellt am 26.11.19 abgebucht und am 28.11.19 Mail das es sich verzögert. Heute telefonisch gesagt bekommen das es keine Ware gibt. Angeblich ist eine Kollegin den Fall am bearbeiten und erstattet das Geld in den nächsten Tagen! Ich rate davon ab dort zu bestellen! Wird das Geld nicht zurück überwiesen gibt es eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs und weitere rechtliche Schritte!!!


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Soviel Jubelpostings sieht man selten: https://www.trustpilot.com/review/beautywelt.de


Ist amüsant. Sobald ein vernichtender Kommentar gepostet wird, folgt stante pede ein  Jubelposting. 
 Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Harry7512 (26 Januar 2020)

Geiz ist nicht geil !!
Ware am 29.11.19 online bestellt. Bezahlung über Paypal. Lieferung sollte innerhalb 2-3 Tagen erfolgen. Am 05.12. auf telefonische Nachfrage die Antwort erhalten “da günstig, längere Wartezeit“. Nachdem das Parfüm endlich eintraf wurde es als Weihnachtsgeschenk verwendet. Bei Nutzung wurde festgestellt, dass der *Duft ungewöhnlich schnell verflog*. Referenzprobe bei Douglas bestätigte diese Feststellung. Telefonat mit Tiffany und Co. Deutschland ergab, dass der Preis nicht erklärbar günstig war. Man bedanke sich über Hinweis auf Beautywelt.  Retoure aufgrund *Qualitätsminderung *. Ware ging laut Nachweis am 30.12.19 bei Beautywelt ein. Da keine Rückmeldung, Mail am 10.01.20 an Beautywelt versandt. Antwort/ Standardschreiben „Ware eingegangen. Bearbeitung dauert 7 – 14 Tage. Rückzahlung bis zu 4 Wochen“. 16.01 ,nach Erhalt Antwortmail, Frist gesetzt bis 21.01.20. Internetrecherche ergab das nur das Initiieren eines Käuferschutzverfahrens über Paypal zielführend wäre. Bestätigung diesbezüglich durch Aufsuchen der Firmenanschrift und Recherche über Inhaber. 18.01.20, Fall über Paypal eröffnet. 19.01.20 kommentarlose Rücküberweisung durch Beautywelt. Rücksendekosten wurden nicht erstattet


----------



## Lena123 (30 Januar 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles gut, was willst du mehr?


Was man will? Die Androhungen, dass man den Umsatz reklamieren wird, scheinbar den Betrüger zu treffen.. Zum Glück mit PayPal funktioniert es einfach.


----------



## Schnuba (3 Februar 2020)

Habe leider auch bei beautywelt.de bestellt, weil es mein Produkt bei Flaconi nicht gibt! Bestelle sonst alles bei Flaconi! Seit 14.1.2020 warte ich nun schon und habe bereits bezahlt! Wie ärgerlich! Emails werden auch nicht beantwortet! Werde morgen das Widerrufsformular abschicken und hoffen, dass ich mein Geld wiederkriege! Und ich habe ein Beschwerdeformular abgeschickt an EHI Zertifikat für beautywelt.de! Ich werde berichten, was aus meinem Fall wird!


----------



## Uwe22 (4 Februar 2020)

Was soll ich noch hinzufügen. Auch ich bin ein Opfer von beatywelt.de 
"Nur" 16,50€, aber jede Menge Zeit geopfert für diese Betrugsfirma.
Ich kann nur raten: Hände weg von beatywelt.de !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnuba (5 Februar 2020)

Juchhu! Habe heute nach 22 Tagen meine Ware erhalten! Warum das jetzt so schnell ging nach meiner Beschwerde, keine Ahnung! Jedenfalls kamen viele Entschuldigungen von beautywelt! Akzeptiere ich! Kann ja mal passieren! Gibt ja schließlich auch viele gute Bewertungen! Aber sollte ich nochmal dort etwas bestellen, dann niemals mehr mit Vorkasse und ich werde einfach mehr Wartezeit einkalkulieren!


----------



## jupp11 (5 Februar 2020)

Schnuba schrieb:


> Aber sollte ich nochmal dort etwas bestellen, dann niemals mehr mit Vorkasse


Nicht nur dort. *Seriöse* Anbieter fordern niemals *nur* Vorkasse als Bezahloption.


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2020)

Schnuba schrieb:


> Warum das jetzt so schnell ging nach meiner Beschwerde, keine Ahnung!


Weil dieser Anbieter vermutlich sein Geschäft nicht erwartungsgemäß für die Kunden im Griff hat. Bei mir in Thüringen haben wir das als Kinder früher *kutteln* genannt, klappt oder klappt nicht. Kuttel kann man aber auch essen, das ist das Zeug, wo vorher die Scheiße transportiert wurde! Ob das im Zusammenhang steht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber hier ist es naheliegend.


----------



## Elly123 (6 Februar 2020)

Hallo in Runde, ich bin Journalistin und berichte über Betrug im Online-Handel. Habe außerdem einige Infos über diese Firma,  z.B. dass sie sich massenhaft positive Bewertungen kauft. Würde gern mit Opfern in Kontakt treten. Schreibt mir bitte unter:   XXX

Modedit: @Elly123 - bitte lasse Dich über den Forenbetreiber ( [email protected] )  als Journalistin akkreditieren ist (dann erkennbar an der Unterschrift unter dem Namen) 
Bis dahin wird gewarnt private Informationen herauszugeben.


----------



## Sana (3 März 2020)

Ich bin total geschockt über diese ganzen negativen Einträge. Ich habe zweimal über beautywelt.de bestellt. Die Lieferzeit war zwar lang, aber ich habe meine gewünschte Ware immer erhalten. Wenn man keine Zeit hat, dann sollte man einfach ins Geschäft gehen und seinen Artikel kaufen gehen. Dann muss man damit rechnen, dass man eben kein Geld spart. 
Die Menschen sind nur zufrieden, wenn es schnell geht. Ich verstehe das einfach nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (3 März 2020)

Hab schon lange auf das übliche Jubelposting gewartet.


----------



## Hippo (4 März 2020)

Aber das Schöne an den Jubelpersern ist doch dass sie damit auch die kritischen Threads bei Google wieder befeuern ...
Also Sana (m/w/d) - magst noch ein bisschen mit uns diskutieren?


----------



## Rose Berlin (9 März 2020)

Hatte bei hair- express Artikel bestellt.  Den bestellten Artikel gibt es aber vom Hersteller nun gar nicht mehr. Also alles an hair- express zurück. Nun warte ich auf Rückerstattung.  Gleichzeitig mit Retour bei Beautywelt mein Glück versucht in der Hoffnung auf Restbestände. Nie eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, aber heute Zahlungserinnerung zur Vorkasse. Glücklicherweise über Anschrift und TelNr gestossen und festgestellt, dass identisch mit hair- express. Angerufen und Auftragsstornierung erhalten. Darauf hingewiesen, dass beide Firmen wohl Eins seien und ich noch auf Rückerstattung warte. Nun erbosten Brief hinterher gesendet. Und leider erst jetzt beide Firmen recherchiert.  werde alles an Verbraucherzentrale senden. Aus diesem Fall mal wieder gelernt!


----------



## Chi (6 September 2020)

Peter Pan schrieb:


> Hey Nebelwolf,
> Super und Danke für die Infos, wollte nämlich grad bestellen (da Sie ein Stück günstiger sind als andere shops)
> und wollte nach Erfahrungen zum Shop googleln und so bin ich hier gelandet. Puh.... zum Glück, werde dort nicht bestellen


Mir geht es gerade ebenso. Kurz vor dem Bestellvorgang, wollte ich doch noch Erfahrungen lesen. War ein guter Gedanke! Danke auch Nebelwolf. Eure Chi


----------



## E.Schu. (4 Januar 2021)

Auch ich bin von Beutyweld betrogen worden. Ich habe ein Parfüm bekommen,was ausschließlich nach Alkohol stinkt. Es soll prada candy sein. Das ist Betrug.


----------



## E.Schu. (4 Januar 2021)

Die verkaufen Fälschungen!!!


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2021)

[ironie on]kann gar nicht sein. Haben doch eine eigene Jubelperserabteilung[ironie off]








						Beautywelt wird auf Trustpilot mit 4,6 von 5 als „Hervorragend“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von Beautywelt passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 11.997 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com


----------



## E.Schu. (6 Januar 2021)

Hiermit nehme ich meine Aussage das beutyweld Fälschungen verkaufen zurück. Ebenso die Aussage das ich betrogen wurde. Es war eine Verwechslung. E.Schu.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2021)

Als Gast kann hier jeder behaupten, er sei jemand, der vorher auch als  Gast gepostet hat.
Meld dich an , dann sehen wir weiter. Ansonsten,  zurück ins Körbchen...


----------



## BenTigger (7 Januar 2021)

Nee, die Aussage stimmt schon, Beutyweld gibt es ja auch gar nicht. Also kann er da auch nicht Fälschungen gekauft und betrogen worden sein.


----------



## Nicola (13 Januar 2021)

Scheinbart sind diese Websites immer noch erfolgreich damit, ich muss sagen es gibt natürlich auch nur positive Bewertungen !
Habe nun auch böse Erfahrungen gemacht mit Beautywelt.de und muss sagen bin schockiert hier nach ausführlicher Recherche darüber zu lesen. 
Ist mir noch nie passiert auch bei hairexpress hat alles geklappt. 
Habe nach Weihnachten bestellt und auch Vorkasse gemacht, weil ich mit Pay Pal Probleme mit dem Passwort hatte und einfach flott die Ware haben wollte zu meinen Freund. 
Die erste Meldung paar Tage später, das sie das Geld erhalten haben... dann ewig nichts!!
Irgendwann auf Nachfrage kam wegen erhöhten Bestellaufkommen und Hygienemassnahmen bla bla ...
Dann habe ich die Bestellung storniert, weil ich wieder in meiner Wohnung war.
Es kam nur eine Bestätigungsmail.Und nach meinen Ermahnen mein Geld sofort zurück zu überweisen ...Auch nix..
Werde dann nun zur Sparkasse gehen und versuchen das Geld zurückzuholen, falls das noch geht.
Das ist doch Betrug warum dürfen die das so weiter machen!!??


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2021)

Nicola schrieb:


> Werde dann nun zur Sparkasse gehen und versuchen das Geld zurückzuholen, falls das noch geht.


Kurz und knapp - vergiss es!
Du hast eine minimale Chance eine Überweisung zu stoppen solange das Geld DEINE Bank buchungstechnisch noch nicht verlassen hat.
Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger graue Theorie.








						Überweisung zurückholen? So klappt's (mit Anleitung)
					

Sie haben bei einer Überweisung einen Fehler gemacht? Wir erklären, was zu tun ist - und wie Sie die Überweisung zurückholen können. Jetzt Anleitung lesen!




					www.financescout24.de
				







Nicola schrieb:


> Das ist doch Betrug warum dürfen die das so weiter machen!!??


Bis jetzt ist es nur Schlamperei und eine nicht ganz unberechtigte Vermutung.


----------



## Jürgen E. (23 Januar 2021)

Wenn Nebelwolf vor einer Firma warnt, sollte er aber den Text vor der Veröffentlichung prüfen. Er meint beautywelt.de, schreibt 
aber beautyworld.de. Das ist hart an der Grenze der Geschäftsschädigung mit entsprechenden Forderungen gegen ihn.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2021)

Du liebe Güte: Ein einziger Flüchtigkeitsfehler  im Posting 

In der Überschrift steht beautywelt.de,  Im Posting selber und in allen andern Postings steht es ebenfalls.


----------



## Bento (24 Januar 2021)

Mal genauer lesen, was er schreibt.
bei world schreibt er doch, dann auf den ersten Blick alles OK aussieht, Impressum stimmig ist usw.
Dann bezieht er sich nur noch auf welt und schreibt dazu, was dort alles NICHT passt. Insofern keine Geschäftsschädigung, sondern Hinweis darauf, das bei world alles passt, welt aber nicht. Wir sind hier intelligent genug, um das unterscheiden zu können


----------



## Nico82 (20 April 2021)

Alles blödsinn, ist ein total seriöser Verkäufer.


----------



## jupp11 (20 April 2021)

Wieviel €  bekommt  man für  Jubelpostings oder ist es Eigennutz


----------



## Auch betroffen (23 April 2021)

Danke für den sehr aufschlussreichen Hinweis! Konnte nach Widerruf über PP  Rücküberweisung  erhalten und ziehe die Lehre aus dem Zwischenfall: keine Bestellung über mir unbekannte Firmen, auch nicht über PP. Die sollten doch solche Anbieter auf einer Liste führen und darauf verweisen! Wenigstens als Hinweis ,wenn man schon nicht explizit warnen darf.  Glücklicherweise fand ich Ihren Eintrag ,danke Nebelwolf!


----------



## Noch mal Glück gehabt (25 September 2021)

Ich danke auch für diesen Forumsbeitrag und den Tipp zur Fall-Eröffnung bei PayPal. Hatte Ware bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt, eine Woche später eine Lieferung-verzögert-sich-E-Mail erhalten, dann eine weitere Woche später selber mal hingeschrieben, weil noch nichts ankam. Die automatisierte Antwort-E-Mail in feinstem Hinhalte-Vokabular hat mich endlich stutzig gemacht, sodass ich im Internet recherchiert hab und auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin. Hab mein Geld über PayPal Zeit zurück erhalten...


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2021)

Solche Rückmeldungen geben uns ein gutes Gefühl und auch die Kraft ausserhalb des Molochs Facebook dieses Projekt am Leben zu erhalten


----------



## Wildi (28 Dezember 2021)

UNE BELLE ARNAQUE ! ARGENT PRELEVE SOUS SKR. Jamais mon parfum reçu.
Hair Express Idealo Equipe de coiffure BEAUTYWELT etc etc Buchholz.!!!Merci après 3 mois à MASTERCARD d'avoir pu récupérer l'argent.Courriels fax +++ Aucune réponse.HONTE A BEAUTYWELT D'OSER ENCORE M'ENVOYER DE LA PUBLICITÉ !!!

Automatische Übersetzung:
EIN SCHÖNER BETRUG! GELD UNTER SKR ERHOBEN. Nie mein Parfum erhalten.
Hair Express Idealo Friseurteam BEAUTYWELT etc etc Buchholz.!!!Danke nach 3 Monaten an MASTERCARD, dass ich das Geld zurückholen konnte.E-Mails Fax +++ Keine Antwort.SCHIMME BEAUTYWELT, DASS SIE ES WAGEN, MIR WIEDER WERBUNG ZU SCHICKEN!!!!


----------



## Sofie dautzenberg (20 Dezember 2022)

Ware bestellt und warte seit 4 Wochen auf die Lieferung. Geld wurde überwiesen. Telefonischer Kontakt nicht möglich, emails werden nicht beantwortet. Fall für die internetpolizei?


----------



## Martin D. (Dienstag um 18:34)

Kann ich nicht empfehlen, Anfang Dezember Parfum bestellt, bis heute nichts angekommen. Immer nur Ausreden sie suchen in anderen Lager. Ich hoffe das mein Geld zurück bezahlt wird. Reine Verarsche.


----------

